# Boston Whaler Owners - Fishtopia 2010



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Boston Whaler Owners, Sail and Ski Center is proud to be hosting the first annual Fishtopia. Fishtopia is a fun event celebrating family, friends, fishing, and freedom. There will be 8 Fishtopia events around the country but for 2010 the signature event will be held in Port O'Connor April 9th and 10th. Whether you have a 1958 or a 2010, all Whaler owners are invited to attend. Please click on the link below for more details and registration information.

www.sailandski.com/fishtopia


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

A little over a month until Fishtopia 2010.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just hours away. See U all in POC tomorrow. Bring us some fish...Ed.....CBWT


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx for inviting us to do ur weighin. We had a blast. See ya next time around. Thanx for the Banner Tracey.........CBWT


----------

